# CO2 Diffuser Placement



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I know you plant pro's out there will be able to answer my question!

Should I put two diffuser in my tank... one line going through a stainless steel splitter and each end of the tank will have one glass diffuser? or should i just do one?

Any input would be great!
As I like to spread the CO2 Evenly~


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm no guru but I've been wondering that myself. Logically it would make sense. You're just increasing your area of effect right?

I'm inclined to think these factors could help you decide:

Do you have enough circulation without causing surface agitation?
How wide is your footprint?

Probably couldn't hurt except for maybe the aesthetic appeal.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

2 tanks... each is at a foot print of 48x12!
One's heavily planted and the other I would consider medium!
the larger one doesn't seem to have that much circulation, as I find there's alot of plants.. there's definitely no dead spot!

But I'm just thinking, if there's circulation, all CO2 should be at everywhere of the tank... OR my other theory is.. it's used up before it reaches some parts of the tank.. i dunno, i'm confused! I need some inspiration! LOL!


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Interesting question. I don't think i've ever seen a tank with two diffusers in it. My tank also has a 48"x12" footprint. I'm using 1 ceramic diffuser which sits below a hydor koralia powerhead. I have put my drop checker on the opposite side of the tank, and it is registering the proper color. So i dunno, do you have a drop checker? Is it registering the proper color?

How big is the tank? What kind of filter? Any powerheads? I've got a rena xp2/hydor koralia in my 33 long. Flow is great.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

48x12 foot print and 22" tall~
Each side has a fluval 3 plus internal and on the back is my spray bar below water level running eheim 2215 Classic!
One drop checker, registering perfectly fine, but it's next to my CO2
Flow seem alright, but keep in mind.. when I say heavily planted.. i'm not joking, LOL~
Now... Anyone else tell me?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

have you tried moving the drop checker away from the co2 where you don't see much of the microbubbles circulating? it'll definately give a better read of dissolved co2 in the water. Personally i keep mine on the opposite side of the tank for that very reason. Also as long as you don't have dead zones, i don't see a need to use two diffusers. I may have a smaller tank, but i got a ton of driftwood in it, and my co2 still hits the opposite corner fine


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Neven!
After thinking about it... we dun test water parts of the tank, because water is suppose to circulate throughout the tank, and if the dissolved co2 is in the tank, I'm guessing it should be exactly the same way! But yes, I will change where I place the drop checker tomorrow morning! Thanks very much!


----------

